# Motivation



## Ironcrusher (May 23, 2014)

Alright guys. I have started cruising and have a hard time with motivation. Give me some bad ass workouts to get my ass goin.


----------



## losieloos (May 23, 2014)

Give up lifting.


----------



## losieloos (May 23, 2014)

No jp. Do crossfit or Zumba


----------



## DF (May 23, 2014)

I tend to think the motivation makes the workout not the other way around. Start with some small short term goals & build from there.  Also a bit of Metal on the ipod has always helped me get juiced up for a good workout.


----------



## snake (May 23, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Give up lifting.



Ouch! If that don't get you off your ass, not much will.


----------



## JAXNY (May 23, 2014)

Take a look in the mirror. I'm guessing that should motivate you right there.


----------



## snake (May 23, 2014)

OK, I'm in. 

Ironcrusher,

My soft side says;

Keep it all in prospective. You're on a cruise so look at the big picture. It’s like a scheduled layoff and in the grand scheme of it, you will be better off. Take this time to tweak your workouts, deload and fall back in love with some exercises you haven’t done in a long time. Find some new gym music and shift gears and remember you don't have to let off the throttle. Like they say in boxing; its easer to win a title then to keep one. Focus on keeping your title.

Now the other side of me;

What the hell? You came this far, put so much time and effort into this and now you think cruising mean you get to coast? This is what separates the men from the boys. You have a choice; take what you want or take what they give you. Put the weights down and go home, cut the grass or put an apron on and do the dishes. Do what 95% of what the rest of the world does and enjoy a mundane existence OR cowboy up and set yourself apart as you always have.


----------



## JAXNY (May 23, 2014)

snake said:


> OK, I'm in.
> 
> Ironcrusher,
> 
> ...



And don't forget to be barefoot on that kitchen. And buy wife a strap on. 
Just my way of being motivating.....LOL


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 23, 2014)

When I use to cycle and pct I used to train just as hard if not harder than when I was on. I knew I had to put that little extra in to keep my size while being off. Set some goals for yourself and make sure your ass reaches them.


----------



## Joliver (May 23, 2014)

Once lifting becomes a part of who you are, you dont really need motivation....you just do it.   Some of my favorite PLers dont even psych themselves up before they lift right up until they unrack the bar.  They turn it on and off like a light switch.


----------



## Seeker (May 23, 2014)

Im supposed to take a  week off from lifting. My body needs it but my mind wants to grab some iron. You went back to cruising?  Go back to the basics.  After my week off I'm going back to cruising and back to the basic compound lifts. PFM and I discussed this on a number occasions. It works!  I miss that guy.


----------



## mistah187 (May 23, 2014)

Whenever I come off I get more mentally motivated. Lifts may b down as well as weight but I just challenge myself to go extra hard to prove it's the hard work that does it not just the drugs. I always take it as a challenge. More focused.


----------



## Ironcrusher (May 24, 2014)

Very good preaching brotha. I haven't giving it up at all just think it's a mental thing getting me. I am still hitting gym, but can definitely feel the difference. I did some drop seats yesterday that big ass jaxny was chatting with me about. Loves those, havent hit them in awhile . Y'all all kick ass thanks guys.


----------



## amore169 (May 24, 2014)

I watch this video on my way to the gym to get motivated;

http://youtu.be/3L3mQFk9zZ8


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 24, 2014)

You talking motivation to actually get to the gym, or keeping intensity high while in the gym. 

I like to think if things I hate while I'm in the gym. The older teenager who stuck me in dog shit at the bus stop when I was 10 for example. Gets me fired up. 

Cruising and or pct can suck, but if you can't train while off, don't bother blasting. You'll just keep blowing up like a ballon while on and deflating like a popped ballon while off, and you will never really get anywhere.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 24, 2014)

my motivation is my anger and hatred...I make sure to piss myself off before i go to the gym..shit i may call a ex gf just to piss me off..or look at old pic that bother me..This makes me want to kill...then im ready for the gym


----------



## snake (May 24, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> my motivation is my anger and hatred...I make sure to piss myself off before i go to the gym..shit i may call a ex gf just to piss me off..or look at old pic that bother me..This makes me want to kill...then im ready for the gym



Channeled aggression, I like it! I got some old slow songs that light me the hell up. Thank God for MP3 players and ear buds. If you'd hear me listening to Faithfully by Journey during a squat workout, you'd be like that dudes gay or some birch really messed him up. (for the record, it's the latter of the two)


----------



## Dtownry (May 24, 2014)

There should be a reason, a purpose for everything we do in life.  You need to ask yourself what is the purpose for your training. Once you answer that it is a matter of how much it actually means to you. If something is important enough to you, you will find a way. If not, you will always find an excuse.  Find your reason...


----------



## Ironcrusher (May 24, 2014)

I'm not having a hard time getting to gym, just when I lift I am not doin what I have been so feeling weak. I am sticking with it never giving up!! Got goals to meet. Just gathering to try keep me goin strong. Like I said I hit some drop sets with high reps. I am actually feeling some soreness today like old times. Keep pushing gains!!


----------



## Ironcrusher (May 24, 2014)

Brotha buddy I know what you mean my ex wife can hear me up more than anyone on the planet. That bitch gets me fired up and I hit it hard!!


----------

